# Former Service Station on A303



## Dexter24 (Nov 4, 2010)

If you travel on the A303 London bound, just before you get to Andover you might have noticed a collection of cones and huge drainage pipes blocking a sliproad, ever wondered where the sliproad goes, all wil lbe revealed. The Service station was closed around five years ago following an electrical fire. 
Bit of a dull day when I went will try for some better images at a later date




Weyhill Service Station (5) by episodemaster, on Flickr




Weyhill Service Station (4) by episodemaster, on Flickr




Weyhill Service Station (3) by episodemaster, on Flickr




Weyhill Service Station (2) by episodemaster, on Flickr




Weyhill Service Station (1) by episodemaster, on Flickr




Weyhill Service Station by episodemaster, on Flickr




Weyhill Service Station (11) by episodemaster, on Flickr




Weyhill Service Station (10) by episodemaster, on Flickr




Weyhill Service Station (9) by episodemaster, on Flickr




Weyhill Service Station (8) by episodemaster, on Flickr




Weyhill Service Station (7) by episodemaster, on Flickr




Weyhill Service Station (6) by episodemaster, on Flickr


----------



## recrudesce (Nov 5, 2010)

wow, it's kinda crazy that they seem to have demolished the middle of it, but left the edges intact.

i always wondered what was down there - now i know


----------



## Dexter24 (Nov 5, 2010)

The part in the middle was were the fire took hold and was unstable and liable to collapse, the plan was to rebuild but this was changed and the site closed down.


----------

